# Your views on Specialized shops in Bath/Bristol and Spec Sirrus Elite



## Westwardbound (27 Jul 2008)

Update to my previous thread on Gary Fisher vs Trek vs Ridgeback. I visited LBS again yesterday. No suitable GF or Ridgeback in my size until 2009 models. So I tried both a Trek 7.3FX and 7.5FX. Absolutely loved the 7.5, felt just right. Didn't like the 7.3 anywhere near as much - gear change in particular not as smooth. Of course, just my luck that 7.5 not available until the new model in October. I don't want to wait that long, especially as kids are itching to go on family rides (and fed up waiting in bike shops for Dad!). 

The LBS (John's Bikes, Bath) was excellent, and deserves much praise - they did everything they could to get me on a suitable bike but nothing in stock at all that meets my needs. Sorted my wife with a bike (Trek Navigator 2.0 WSD) - on order, arrives mid-Aug. They even recommended a couple of other shops to me - which brings me to my point....

Has anyone experience of the Specialized shops in Bath (Total Fitness) and Bristol (the new Concept one)? - there's no mention of either in the sticky. And any thoughts on the Specialized Sirrus Elite versus the Trek 7.5FX? Thanks.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2008)

The Sirrus is a cracking town bike, with capability of doing trails (not real off road) - fine machines by all accounts and seem really well built !


----------



## summerdays (27 Jul 2008)

I've been to the Bristol store a couple of times but not buying/trying bikes, just saddle and other bits. The woman was more knowledgable than one of the men when it came to sorting out measureing my sit bones and getting me a saddle. It's at the bottom of Park Street near the Cathedral and Council houses if you aren't sure where it is.


----------



## mickle (27 Jul 2008)

I used to be the manager of the bike shop at the bottom of Park st, in a previous incarnation, it's changed hands a couple of times in the last eight years. 'The woman' is indeed very good, I've known her for some years and she really knows her stuff, is professional and very enthusiastic. Although I've never worked with her I've seen her in action. The manager is one of my mates.


----------



## Maz (27 Jul 2008)

I have a Specialized Sirrus Elite. Excellent bike for commuting. The Elite has carbon forks and seatpost so is quite light too.


----------



## GrahamG (28 Jul 2008)

First of all, I have to agree with you on John's Bikes - great service. Not sure about Total Fitness other than they don't seem to carry much stock.

The Spesh concept store on park street is very good, I've spoken to a couple of members of staff (after pointing out that I'm just mooching and won't be buying) who have been knowledgeable and friendly. They carry loads of stock too, the store layout has been very well considered. I've also been to the Birmingham concept store and the Brizzle one cacks on it from a great height.


----------



## 008 (28 Jul 2008)

> MazI have a Specialized Sirrus Elite. Excellent bike for commuting. The Elite has carbon forks and seatpost so is quite light too.



I have an 07 Sirrus Elite but it didn't come with the carbon seatpost despite being advertised as having one. The 08 model also doesn't come with a carbon seatpost either iirc... I think it's advertised as 'carbon wrap'.

Still a good bike though! Especially now that I've fitted 23c tyres!


----------



## Maz (28 Jul 2008)

008 said:


> Still a good bike though! Especially now that I've fitted 23c tyres!


Same here. Now got 23mm tyres!


----------



## Westwardbound (28 Jul 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your replies. On the basis of your advice I am going to try a Sirrus Elite on Saturday at Bristol. But again availability may be a problem, depending on frame size. John's Bikes had me on a 20" Trek 7.5FX which felt ok with the saddle quite high - but I guess I might have been able to move to a slightly larger frame at a push. I've had a look on the Specialized website but can't find a sizing guide. What do you think would be a reasonable fit for a 5"11 / 6' 0", 33-34" inside leg on a Sirrus Elite?


----------



## Maz (28 Jul 2008)

Westwardbound said:


> I've had a look on the Specialized website but can't find a sizing guide. What do you think would be a reasonable fit for a 5"11 / 6' 0", 33-34" inside leg on a Sirrus Elite?


Large frame (57cm).


----------



## GrahamG (29 Jul 2008)

They should have one of the cirrus models in that larger size, the frames are all the same geometry wise so it doesn't matter if you can't try the elite for size, they should be able to advise and will order anything in for you if they don't have it in stock. Good luck with it!


----------



## Westwardbound (29 Jul 2008)

I think a "Large" will be suitable too - but I didn't want to prejudge your advice, especially as according to the Bristol shop the L is the one size that is sold out completely.......

Still, I'll pay a visit to Bristol on Saturday and try their Sirrus Elite in XL, and anything else in an L. The Bath shop has a "Medium" in stock - I may get time to pop in there on Thursday afternoon to see what that feels like.

Good job no-one said this buying a bike lark would be easy.......!


----------



## roadiewill (30 Jul 2008)

How close to the centre is Johns Bikes in Bath?


----------



## GrahamG (30 Jul 2008)

roadiewill said:


> How close to the centre is Johns Bikes in Bath?



Depends which bit you consider to be the centre! It's a good 15 minute walk from the station but really not too far and very easy to find if you just print a map off as it's on a main road.


----------



## Westwardbound (30 Jul 2008)

As above. It is on Walcot Street, five minutes walk from The Podium shopping centre/Library/Waitrose. If you approach it from this direction you'll also walk past Total Fitness which stocks Specialized.


----------



## GrahamG (31 Jul 2008)

Weswardbound - another specialized stockist you could check with is Blackboy Cycles at the top of Whiteladies Road. I don't rate the service but they seem to keep a number of the Spesh hybrids in stock.


----------



## mickle (31 Jul 2008)

GrahamG said:


> Weswardbound - another specialized stockist you could check with is Blackboy Cycles at the top of Whiteladies Road. I don't rate the service but they seem to keep a number of the Spesh hybrids in stock.



Awful awful shop IMO.


----------



## GrahamG (31 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> Awful awful shop IMO.



I know what you mean - the owner/manager just leaves young kids to man the shop and I heard him in an exchange with a customer returning faulty goods that left me swearing I'd never spend a penny there. I do however raid their back yard for boxes when I need them


----------

